# Digestive issues, at my wits end



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I moved from Ontario to British Columbia with my pug 3 months ago. Since moving here, she is either constipated for a few days (sometimes no poop for 5 days!), or she has soft poo or diarrhea. Some days she does have normal poops but it's not like when I lived in Ontario. 

We have been a lot more active since moving here, we take 1-2 hour walks each day, plus go on trails ranging 3-5 hours a few times a week. 

When she has diarrhea or very soft poo I give her SBO (soil based organisms) probiotics. After a few doses of that her tummy gets back to normal. But today I got home from work and for the first time in her life she had diarrhea in her crate, I had to give her a bath because she had it all over her paws  

I love raw feeding and I've been feeding this way for 4+ years, but I'm starting to get frustrated. I don't understand why her new "normal" is not pooing for days at a time, or soft poo/diarrhea. 

I have also tried giving her grapefruit seed extract for 5 days in case she got giardia or something. 

Any advice or tips? I feel so bad for her with all these new tummy troubles.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

She's been on raw forever, so this is weird. Sounds to me like it's something more environmental than the food she is eating as the only thing that has changed is her environment. Try going back to basics, chicken, no skin, slightly bonier than normal. Have you used DE in her food? The other thought I had is that I guess you are also buying your meat from different sources now. Are you sure it's not enhanced in any way? 
Is she acting normal otherwise?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The tinned sardines and lamb I get are the same brand as Ontario but you are right, everything else is new sources of meat. I get most of my chicken from Costco so I hope they don't enhance with sodium. The pork and beef I buy is from the grocery store, it's been so long since I've had to worry about enhanced meat that I don't even know what to look for in the nutrition label. What is considered excessive sodium in meat? 

She is acting totally normal, after I got home last night she had really bad diarrhea with some blood droplets in it, she was a bit shaky from dehydration I think. I gave her a large dose of SBO in water (the brand I buy is also an electrolyte), and within 10 minutes she was running around super hyper getting me toys and being really playful and affectionate. 

No, I have never used DE in her food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sodium is approx <100mg per 4oz. I know Mollie doesn't do well on Walmart, Winn Dixie and other cheap chicken. (of course). Don't know why as the label says the sodium is well under the limit. Sometimes I wonder if they spray something on the skin, as she does better if I take the skin off, and/or if that is the chicken they ship to China to be processed. Now I don't give her that chicken at all though, it scares me a bit, have to fork out for the expensive stuff.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the most I've seen on the packages of meat I buy is 70mg of sodium. I'll pay close attention next time I'm at the grocery store. I fasted her dinner yesterday, so although she had some diarrhea through the the night it wasn't as bad. There were a few droplets of blood though :/ gave her one chicken wing for breakfast with more SBO probiotics.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Make sure you wash the chicken before giving it to her. Just a thought, thats all.


----------

